# Live Video Streaming



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

What is needed to have Live Video Streaming. I'd actually like to do this the free way. To add some more information..here's the scenario:
My friends dad wants me to design a website for his site. He would like to have Live Video Streaming of the church service so that members at home can watch the service. 

So like I said is this possible to do in a FREE or very, very cheap way. Also, what type of server or like what web components or whatever would I be needing? In terms of hardware, i kno I would need a vid cam. Any certain kinds?

Thanx


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

WOW...anyone?


----------



## mixx941 (Dec 19, 2001)

What format do you want to do this in? On a PC, you can do it in Windows Media, RealVideo, or NSV (Nullsoft Streaming Video).

On the client computer, you would need a video camera, and then the client software for the format you choose. For WindowsMedia you'd need the Windows Media Encoder, which can be found here: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/encoder/default.aspx

For RealVideo, you would need the RealProducer software, available here: http://www.realnetworks.com/products/producer/basic.html

Each of those client programs take the signal of your video camera and transmit it to a server, which would send it out to your viewers. Unless you have a huge connection at your church, you would want to buy server slots from a streaming media company. Streaming video can get kind of expensive. The cheapest I've seen is $3.00 per slot (concurrent viewer) per month, at the lowest quality.

If you're still interested, PM me and I'll give you links to a streaming provider I do business with.

-Mark

P.S. If you are producing from a Macintosh, check out their QTSS (QuickTime Streaming Server) and the QuickTime Broadcaster.


----------



## berlind (Jul 13, 2004)

schau mal auf:
http://www.divx-codec.net/mpeg4/video-anleitungen-detail.php?menu=3&seite=1
vielleicht hilft das weiter!


----------

